# Miniature booze bottles in Carry-On



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I heard from a friend that it was OK to take small bottles (under 3 oz) of alcohol in your plastic see through bag.  I just re-read the TSA rules and it would seem to fall under "flammable" liquid and not be allowed. 

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

I never gave it a second thought, not being cognizant of the flammable issue. Never a problem here, as I generally carry on a sampling or two. Perhaps they weren't noticed, in the midst of toiletries, etc. By the way, did you ever notice the variability in local pricing on those bottles? I have paid anywhere from $1.70 to $3.75 for a Johnny Walker Red, for example. Granted I was ripped off on the latter pricing. Cheers! Bill


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

eyedoc2180:

Yes, they can charge anything they want. I (in the old days) always carried a bottle (5th) in my carry-on. And usually only had a carry-on or two.

Last trip to San Francisco I decided I was not going to check a bag and decided to find a liquor store near my hotel. Did that on Google and once checked in I went to the closest liquor store where the cheapest bottle of Scotch was almost $30. I went into shock and the store owner said "remember you're in downtown San Francisco!!" 

I found another store nearby and only paid $25! (only!!).


----------

